# Outlaw



## electrabubba (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry, wrong forum.


----------



## kleenkeel (Dec 5, 2011)

Great bow at great price! The accessories package is pretty entry level. But after upgrading rest and stabilizer, this is a real nice now! Worth the $499 MSRP for the bow alone without the accessories package. Very pleased...


----------



## electrabubba (Dec 25, 2011)

no doubt. I just put on a ripcord rest. Huge difference! The hostage rest that came with it has too much contact with the vanes. It is really a good deal for the price. Like it a lot!


kleenkeel said:


> Great bow at great price! The accessories package is pretty entry level. But after upgrading rest and stabilizer, this is a real nice now! Worth the $499 MSRP for the bow alone without the accessories package. Very pleased...


----------

